# The Vitual Synth Graveyard



## synthpunk (Nov 26, 2017)

Feel free to add to the list that have met there end, are no longer developed, etc....

and which ones are you still squeezing life out of with your 32 bit daws, 32 Lives, etc. ?

REFX PlastiCZ, Vengeance (both discontinued although REFEX is still around)
NI P-53 (code was too hard to/never updated)
Camel Audio Alcheny (pc), Chameleon 5000 (Camel Audio was acquired by Apple)
SQ8L (no longer being developed)
Linplug (ceased development this year)
DiscoDSP (OBXD, after picking up development from the original developer Discodsp has now disappeared)


----------



## HiEnergy (Nov 28, 2017)

Mangle and Tangle by Sound-Guru... still available for purchase but seems their developer is unresponsive. No updates or other news for quite a while.


----------



## Dan Drebing (Nov 28, 2017)

Have you tried jbridge for using 32 bit vsts in 64 bit DAWs?

https://jstuff.wordpress.com/jbridge/


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 29, 2017)

That was a weird one, Mangle has a great granular engine but the owner is a flake. 

It seems Discodsp has had the same fate.



HiEnergy said:


> Mangle and Tangle by Sound-Guru... still available for purchase but seems their developer is unresponsive. No updates or other news for quite a while.


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 29, 2017)

I use 32 Lives for my old Abbey Road and Sonnox 32bit mixing plugins, although REFX recently stopped working with it. https://www.soundradix.com/products/32-lives/



Dan Drebing said:


> Have you tried jbridge for using 32 bit vsts in 64 bit DAWs?
> 
> https://jstuff.wordpress.com/jbridge/


----------



## stonzthro (Nov 29, 2017)

Both by Bitheadz
Retro AS
Unity DS-1
... most definitely dead as can be!


----------



## heliosequence (Nov 29, 2017)

ConcreteFX! My favorite developer when I first got into Softsynths.


----------



## VinRice (Nov 30, 2017)

stonzthro said:


> Both by Bitheadz
> Retro AS
> Unity DS-1
> ... most definitely dead as can be!



Ahh those were the days.


----------



## InLight-Tone (Nov 30, 2017)

Seer Systems Reality! One of the first real-time synths I bought after getting turned on to the idea with Csound. Don't know whatever happened to it...


----------



## sazema (Nov 30, 2017)

Blockfish Compressor
CamelAudio Alchemy


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 30, 2017)

Blockfish, legendary!!!!



sazema said:


> Blockfish Compressor
> CamelAudio Alchemy


----------



## Lode_Runner (Dec 2, 2017)

Albino 3 - Rest in Peace


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 2, 2017)

I still use SQ8L, Pro-53, Alchemy and Albino 3/Spectral. The first two thanks to Reaper's great internal bit-bridge.


----------



## rrichard63 (Dec 2, 2017)

Native Instruments B4 II.


----------



## AllanH (Dec 2, 2017)

I guess we need to add Cakewalk's Z3ta+2, which is actually very good but with a terrible UI.
Then there is Rapture Pro and Dimension (that's money and time I'll never get back).


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 2, 2017)

z3ta+2 has a pretty decent GUI. Original z3ta+ was not that good.


----------



## rrichard63 (Dec 2, 2017)

AllanH said:


> I guess we need to add Cakewalk's Z3ta+2, which is actually very good but with a terrible UI.
> Then there is Rapture Pro and Dimension (that's money and time I'll never get back).


Cakewalk stopped further development. But as far as I can tell, they are still happy to sell copies of these products. Maybe that will change in the coming days and weeks.


----------



## Lode_Runner (Dec 2, 2017)

AllanH said:


> I guess we need to add Cakewalk's Z3ta+2


Oh no!


EvilDragon said:


> I still use SQ8L, Pro-53, Alchemy and Albino 3/Spectral. The first two thanks to Reaper's great internal bit-bridge.


Will you continue to use Pro-53 once Repro-5 is out of Beta? ie Does it do something different that's still useful (ie like the way the MKS20 'piano' sounds still have a place, despite being in an era of much more realistic sounding piano libraries)?


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 2, 2017)

Repro-5 sounds phenomenal, and if I need a real Prophet-5 sound I would use it. Pro-53 is still useful because of its pretty low CPU usage and can go up to 32 voices of polyphony... it also still has a lot of decent and usable sounds, despite NOT being nearly a good Prophet-5 replica.


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 12, 2017)

Disco DSP & George is back online after a lengthy illness btw.
https://www.discodsp.com/


----------



## Krisemm (Jan 8, 2018)

Devine machine had some great stuff, but they went under.

I used to use LSRfree ( live sync recorder) which recorded into a buffer, but, unlike every other buffer recorder out there, LSRfree always made it a perfect 8 bar or 16 bar loop, so you didnt have to go into a wave editor and top 'n' tail after you eventually zoomed in and found the crossfades.
It was such a great little utility for capturing random accidents. I still have it, but as its only 32bit and my host is 64bit, it doesnt get any use anymore. 
I wish someone would develop something similar.


----------

